# Turning accessories cart, suggestions and opinions wanted.



## Alan Sweet (Oct 16, 2014)

As with many, the garage is my shop. Since it is Alabama, I don't worry about cold very much, but I am space limited. 

Although I try to keep organized, turning accessories have a tendency to get spread around and I'm seeking to change that.

I am starting to plan out an accessories cart. Say 2' x 2' x 4' on locking wheels, lapped construction, 4-5 drawers, PVC holders for turning tools, external holders for head/tail stock drives, electrical connection and outlets, ...

So while I'm in the design stage I thought I would tap the experiences here. For those of you that have taken this approach. I would like to know your thoughts and experiences on such a cart. Both good and bad would be helpful.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. Tools and accessories are scattered when I am turning. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

I have my midi on a big heavy cabinet on locking casters, but I have not ever added any holders or tried to organize it yet. I use the tools-all-spread-out-hidden-beneath-shavings method too. It's maddening sometimes. What's worse, I have one of my miter saw on the other side and end. It works fine, it's just that the table is always covered in shavings and drops. I'll be watching for ideas.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2014)

What is your lathe mounted to now? Would it be better to make a new stand with the lathe on top, and the storage for stools under it?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 16, 2014)

I already built a portable stand for the lathe with a sturdy fold out arm for the extension. It is 2'x3' with 3 shelves, 24" high which puts the working area of the lathe where I want it. It is nice to store things in but as far as working from, no. I have holders for some of the smaller tools along the back and an attachment for my dust system. Some tools can placed on the stand under the lathe, but that has a tendency to get cluttered and full of shavings and wood chips. The lathe has a holder for some drives, but I find it gets in the way when I need to move tail stock a lot. I have come to the conclusion that a separate cart which can also serve as additional storage and tool holder is what would serve me best.

I have looked in various places on the net but not found anything that approaches what I want.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's some ideas to look over from the interwebz...
I actually think I'm going to incorporate some of these ideas onto a cart I have now. I like the lazy susan pvc holder in one of em.






http://woodshopmike.com/lathe-cart/




 




 
http://www.montana-designs.com/


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 17, 2014)

As a cart I like the one with the grinder best (ever if you do not have your grinder there). It provides space for tools in use or finishing supplies.
Mine is wall mount but you can see how the doors are made giving inside and outside area.
I would add a door at each end for tool storage giving you 8 linear feet of storage. The rack, shown in your photo at the top back would be for tools you need for a particular turning (maybe 5?) and others would remain stored.
The drawers would also be shorter allowing storage shelves about 5-6" deep at each side behind the doors.
You would have a large area for lathe specific finishing, sanding, chucks, etc. Shelves on mine are 5.5" deep and will store almost everything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 27, 2014)

One fairly easy solution is a tool cart, Sears has them at reasonable prices, I have 5 around the shop, 4 are under the work benches and two have grinders on them. Sears has an outlet center near us and they have carts from time to time at very good prices.

However, one of club members passed away 2 years ago and his shop was finally liquidated and I was able get his 'tool storage' unit, hell, it's the size of refrigerator, but it really works very nicely. It has storage for over 65 tools on three sides, lots of drawers and a large storage area.

These were taken just after I got it, it is now very well full of 'stuff' and very nice. I just have to keep training my self to put things back after I use them !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 27, 2014)

Mike, what are the dimensions of your cabinet? I need something like that. Anything you'd do differently? 



Mike Mills said:


> As a cart I like the one with the grinder best (ever if you do not have your grinder there). It provides space for tools in use or finishing supplies.
> Mine is wall mount but you can see how the doors are made giving inside and outside area.
> I would add a door at each end for tool storage giving you 8 linear feet of storage. The rack, shown in your photo at the top back would be for tools you need for a particular turning (maybe 5?) and others would remain stored.
> The drawers would also be shorter allowing storage shelves about 5-6" deep at each side behind the doors.
> ...


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 27, 2014)

Mike Mills said:


> As a cart I like the one with the grinder best (ever if you do not have your grinder there). It provides space for tools in use or finishing supplies.
> Mine is wall mount but you can see how the doors are made giving inside and outside area.
> I would add a door at each end for tool storage giving you 8 linear feet of storage. The rack, shown in your photo at the top back would be for tools you need for a particular turning (maybe 5?) and others would remain stored.
> The drawers would also be shorter allowing storage shelves about 5-6" deep at each side behind the doors.
> ...




Mike, Nice, nice cabinet, it looks well planned and laid out, does the magnet that your tools are held by create a drag on your tool rest? I have one tool that is magnetized and it drives me nuts to use it


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 27, 2014)

i use one of these for my turning tools







then i keep all my finishing supplies like sandpaper and my finish of choice at my feet i work in small shop so i really have to organize to be able to walk in it


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2014)

The PenSmith said:


> I have one tool that is magnetized and it drives me nuts to use it



Have you seen one of these?

http://www.rockler.com/magnetizer-d...PL&sid=V9146&gclid=CJHyhf-_zsECFSEV7AodHhEAtw


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't know much about wood turning but I have built a couple mobile cabinets and here's a couple general recommendations to consider.
1. Get casters with wheels at least 2 1/2 inches diameter and that swivel. And make sure they have large, easy access locking levers that lock both the wheels and the swivel. Rockler has some good ones.
2. Analyze what you use most frequently and layout your cart accordingly. Height is important as well. An inch or two too short or too high can make all the difference. Don't forget you have sharp edges that need protection and that can also cut the bejeebers out of you when you reach for things and stuff.
3. Think about dust and wood shavings. Doors and drawers can allow lots of dust to enter and you're constantly having to take everything out in order to clean it.
4. Don't sacrifice sturdiness, you'll regret it in the long run. Build it stout.
5. Include a beer koozie holder thing (well, it's just plain common sense)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 28, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you seen one of these?
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/magnetizer-d...PL&sid=V9146&gclid=CJHyhf-_zsECFSEV7AodHhEAtw




Thank you ! Yes I did, sadly the tool that is magnetized is a 1.5" round nose scraper and I don't think it will fit. I did have someone tell me to stride the blade sharply on a metal surface to 'rearrange' the molecules but that didn't work either ( I know, sounded dumb to me too, but it cost anything to try )


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2014)

Lemme look around and see if I can find a solution for you....


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 28, 2014)

The PenSmith said:


> Thank you ! Yes I did, sadly the tool that is magnetized is a 1.5" round nose scraper and I don't think it will fit. I did have someone tell me to stride the blade sharply on a metal surface to 'rearrange' the molecules but that didn't work either ( I know, sounded dumb to me too, but it cost anything to try )


One thing you might try ... find a tube just big enough for the tool to slide into (such as PVC pipe or a shipping tube). Find a power tool with a nice long power cord, and wrap it around the outside of the tube, wound into a nice tight single-layer coil along the length of the tube.

Turn the power on, push the tool into the tube so all the metal passes into (and possibly out the other end of) the coil, then slowly take it all the way out again. Turn off the power.

It might just work ... I'll watch from here


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 28, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> ... 4-5 drawers ...



When the company I work for relocated a couple of years ago, I found several computer rack drawers that were going to be scrapped. They have really strong slide mechanisms and -- best feature, IMO -- perforated trays so sawdust falls through


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 28, 2014)

Henry
The dimensions on mine are about 5' wide (the framing of the doors and center section take up about 11" width leaving two 24" openings for pegboard; 16 linear feet of pegboard). Depth with the doors closed is about 14.5" (5.5" shelves, 5.5" interior door, and 3.5" exterior door. Height is 30" which is a comfortable reach and still clear any item I have mounted on my lathe by about 5-6 inches. You could make it with single double sided doors instead of double-double sided doors and save the 3.5" depth. Standing at the center of the lathe I can reach any item with no more than one side step to the left or right.
Not sure what I would do different as there are lots of little things already added. Maybe a shelf about 8" wide that would fold down below the sanding supplies to have a place to sit finishes and drill while working.

Jim
I have not had a problem with magnetic drag due to the fact that most tools are round, or the edges rounded, and only contact the rest for about.... 1/100 of an inch?
I recently picked up three left hand bowl skews on close out that I will repurpose and may have a problem with them as they are 3/8 X 1.5. I already have some quality spring clips that I am sure will hold them securely.
One will be a skew and one a round nose scraper, the other I may convert to a right hand bowl skew and give it a try.

For a cart style I would add an outlet and good extension to allow for mounting a gooseneck to the cart as well as a place to plug in a drill or other needed item.


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 28, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> One thing you might try ... find a tube just big enough for the tool to slide into (such as PVC pipe or a shipping tube). Find a power tool with a nice long power cord, and wrap it around the outside of the tube, wound into a nice tight single-layer coil along the length of the tube.
> 
> Turn the power on, push the tool into the tube so all the metal passes into (and possibly out the other end of) the coil, then slowly take it all the way out again. Turn off the power.
> 
> It might just work ... I'll watch from here



Thank you, I have no basis for this but I think this might work, I will try it in the next few days and post the results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 28, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> It might just work ... I'll watch from here



Thought about this some more ... I don't think it'll work (or if it does, it won't be for the reasons I was originally thinking of.)


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 28, 2014)

Just thought of another idea. You can often start with a basic cabinet and go from there. The working table I built recently was part of a built-in student/computer desk we took out from the house. Added a 2X4 base, locking castor wheels, and then used the Formica top for the folding work bench top. If you have a Habitat 4 Humanity or place that recycles building materials you can usually find some cabinets pretty cheap.
http://i.Rule #2/QmhgwqW.jpg 

http://i.Rule #2/sc2gMq6.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------

